# Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?



## Gary94 (15. Oktober 2015)

*Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Hallo!

Habb gerade einen kleinen Schock bekommen, gerade vorher ist mir beim Film schauen in dunklen Passagen aufgefallen, dass mein Bildschirm vom Laptop relativ großflächige Pixelfehler (?) aufweist. Sind so blau/grüne/rote Pixel überall im oberen Bereich des Monitors verteilt. Ich habe mal Fotos mit dem Handy gemacht, wenn der Akku meiner Kamera aufgeladen ist, mache ich auch noch welche.
Ich nehme mal stark an, dass ich ihn einschicken werden muss oder?
Laptop ist ein Gigabyte P34G v2
Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Gary


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Normalerweise würde ich sagen, das ist ein defekter VRAM.
Mach mal nen Pixelfehlertest.


----------



## Gary94 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Die Pixelfehler scheinen tatsächlich auf jeden Hintergrund aufzutreten. Auf schwarzem Hintergrund sieht man sie natürlich am besten. Aber ich konnte auch einzelne grüne auf anderen Hintergrunden erkennen.
VRAM geht wohl nur mit Benchmarks zu testen oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Noch Garantie auf dem Notebook?
Laut hier sinds 2 Jahre auf das Gerät an sich:
Test Gigabyte P34G v2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
(runterscrollen bis zum Punkt "Garantie")

Dann nicht lange nachdenken und sofort ab zum Hersteller damit!


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Einfach einschicken damit.


----------



## Gary94 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Jop, der Laptop hat 2 Jahre Garantie, wurde zu Weihnachten 2014 über Alternate gekauft. Aber momentan ist es leider schlecht mit einschicken, brauche ihn für die Schule zum Programmieren, sind ein paar wichtige Projekte drauf. Naja vielleicht kann mir die Freundin ihren Laptop borgen.

Achja: Hab in den Laptop eine eigene mSATA SSD eingebaut, die sollte ich natürlich rausnehmen bevor ich ihn einschicke oder? Die HDD brauchen sie ja eigentlich auch nicht nehme ich mal an? Garantie ist auch nicht durch öffnen und einsetzen der SSD erloschen soweit ich das auf der Homepage gelesen habe.

So, hier nochmal ein paar bessere Bilder, lasst euch vom Backlight Bleeding nicht ablenken, das schaut heftiger aus als es ist, aber die Pixel sind eindeutig kaputt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich das ganze auch über Alternate abwickeln? Also dass die das für mich zur RMA schicken?


----------



## Mysterion (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Kannst Du ein externes Display an das Notebook anschließen (TV, Monitor)?

Auf die Weise könntest Du den Bildschirm ausschließen und die Grafikkarte einwandfrei als Fehlerquelle identifizieren.

In jedem Fall würde ich auf dem Gerät nicht mehr an sensitiven Daten arbeiten.

*Grundsätzlich *zu Deiner offensichtlichen Unsicherheit hinsichtlich der RMA:

Sofern Alternate das Gerät damals nicht mit buntem Pixelspaß beworben hat, hat das Teil eindeutig einen Defekt und Du hast das Recht auf eine Nachbesserung, ergo Reparatur.


----------



## Gary94 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Jo, werde ich heute Abend probieren. Dein zweiter Satz müsste eigentlich umgekehrt lauten? 
Naja so eine Gefahr in Verzug ist das jetzt auch nicht, sind halt Pixelfehler, nichts gröberes.

Na dann werde ich mal Alternate anschreiben und ihnen die hübschen bunten Bilder schicken


----------



## Gary94 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

So, jetzt hab ich noch ein anderes Problem.
 Alternate hat so ein Online-Retourencenter wo man alle Dokumente bekommt damit man die Reklame verschicken kann, nur komme ich da einfach nicht hin. Gestern schrieb ich schon mit einem Mitarbeiter von Alternate, der gab mir den link dafür, aber ich komme einfach nur auf die "Mein Konto" Seite. An euch die einen Alternate Account haben: Könnt ihr kurz nachsehen ob das bei euch auch so ist? Der Mitarbeiter schrieb mir gestern auch den ganzen Tag nicht zurück.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Rechts oben mein Konto klicken, dann anmelden, danach links unten auf Onlineretouren und den Vorgang starten.


----------



## Gary94 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

Ja, hab ich doch mehrmals schon gemacht, nach dem Klick auf "Online-Retourencenter" komme ich nur auf die "Mein Konto" Seite. Und dann?


----------



## Gary94 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Monitor, großflächige Pixelfehler?*

So, habe meinen Laptop wieder bekommen, allerdings erneut Probleme.

Das Display ansich hat keine Pixelfehler mehr, allerdings zeigt es unter  bestimmten Umständen kein Bild an.
Begonnen hat es mit der Installation von Windows, nachdem der  Grafiktreiber installiert war, blieb der Bildschirm aus. Nach einem  Neustart sehe ich den POST Screen vom BIOS, allerdings sobald Windows  geladen wurde, bleibt der Bildschirm aus.

Ich habe dann ein HDMI Kabel  ausprobiert und getestet ob es damit funktioniert und dabei bin ich auf  folgende Ergebnisse gestoßen:



Steckt kein HDMI Kabel am Laptop -> Display bleibt aus. 
Steckt vor dem Starten ein HDMI Kabel am Laptop und ich schalte ihn ein  -> Bild auf Laptop Display, aber externer Monitor bleibt aus. 
Steckt vor dem Starten kein HDMI Kabel am Laptop und ich schalte ihn ein  -> kein Bild am Display, stecke ich das HDMI Kabel jetzt an, kommt  auch nur sporadisch ein Bild am externen Monitor und manchmal  Abstürze/Neustarts. 

Habe dann am externen Monitor versucht unter Windows die Anzeigen zu  duplizieren/erweitern, doch dann bekomme ich Grafikfehler/Artefakte am  externen Monitor und nur *ganz selten* ein Bild am Laptop Display. Diese sehen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich glaube: Wahrscheinlich gab es bei der Reparatur einen Anschlussfehler oder der Grafikchip direkt ist defekt, weiß ich nicht genau. Softwarefehler kann ich zu 90% ausschließen, da ich verschiedene Treiber versucht habe und immer bei der Installation der Bildschirm aus blieb. Auch etliche Windows Neuinstallationen habe ich hinter mir. Bleibt nur noch die Hardware aus meiner Sicht.

Dann würde ich sagen, ab zum zweiten Anlauf für die RMA?

Alternate hatte ich eigentlich schon angeschrieben vor 2 Tagen, allerdings bis heute keine Rückmail, gestern schrieb ich dann eine quasi Erinnerungsmail und ich warte einfach mal auf die Antwort. 

Im Prinzip bin ich eigentlich ein sehr geduldiger Mensch und mir macht es auch nichts aus, wenn mal was kaputt geht und das zur Reparatur muss, aber ich muss sagen, schön langsam fängt es an zu nerven. Ich brauch ihn für die Schule, mein alter Laptop ist einfach schon zu langsam, aber da muss ich mich jetzt wohl durchquälen. Dass mir da keiner von Alternate antwortet ist schon ärgerlich genug.

Naja vielleicht habt ihr doch noch eine andere Lösung.

MfG, Gary


----------

